# Pork Belly Score



## link (Oct 10, 2018)

I was at Costco last night and wanted to get some pork belly (I already have two in the freezer but I try to pick them up when I can). They have been $2.99 a pound for a bit now but yesterday they had it for $2.69 a pound with a $4.50 instant rebate!

I got two 9 1/2 lb bellies they were $25 and some change each. When I got home I looked at the receipt and one rang up at $16.99 and they missed the second one completely.

I felt bad at first but it is not that close and I did not want to go back and point out their mistake. So I got 20 lbs of pork belly for $17.00. Guess I will start some Bacon tonight.

Not to shabby.
Link


----------



## CSR (Oct 10, 2018)

I thought this was going to be a thread on how to properly prepare the fat cap of the belly...

I scored a belly on the same deal (but paid the actual retail).  Still toying with bacon vs burnt ends vs full preparation of whole smoked PB.....


----------



## Jeff Wright (Oct 10, 2018)

Lol...I am sure you feel bad enough that the next time you are there you will buy a package of water for $25 to make it up...nice score.


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Oct 10, 2018)

Yeah..almost the same thing happened to me, but I turned around and drove the 22 miles back to the store and paid them....as my mom said...if ya take something without paying for it, you just a common thief......hope the bacon tast good, and you didn’t share with your kids your “good”fortunes “


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 11, 2018)

Well that ought to keep you in bacon for a while!
Al


----------



## link (Oct 11, 2018)

All done getting it ready gor a two week cure. Followed Bears extra smokey steps (works everytime). I will cold smoke this on the 20th or 21st. This is just under 20 pounds.


----------



## link (Oct 20, 2018)

Bacon is in the smoker. I should be able to get about 10 hours today.  
Using an A-Maze-N tube with apple pellets. More pictures later today.
Link


----------



## link (Oct 20, 2018)

I do not have to worry about temps today.  It was sunny ad 41 degrees then it started to rain, then it was ice and then hail. Then it was sunny again. Now it is raining hard. Michigan weather is crazy.


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 20, 2018)

Yesterday at Costco the cashier missed my two packages of Skirt steak.
Didn't realize it at first, but we turned back before the door and made it right.
Sure, they write stuff like that off all the time, breakage, spoilage and theft.
But our way of living dictates we do the righteous thing.


----------

